# Starting issue



## Sloverado (Aug 14, 2019)

As ask by another member as in no start means won’t even crank over. Does everything else but nothing


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Have them drop in a new battery....

Call gm customer care as they need to supply you with replacement vehicle.

Start talking about documenting issue for lemon law buyback.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sloverado said:


> Ok I bought a left over 18 in May. It was fine the first couple days then wouldn’t start. After sitting 8 hrs I got a ride back and it started to get home. Then wouldn’t start next day. Called local dealer they could work on it for a week and a half. Tried everyday tell them no start either key in cup holder. Called OnStar to have it towed as dealer wouldn’t because I didn’t purchase it there. Sat there a week they couldn’t figure it out and finally unhooked battery over night. Next day it fired up and work for a few days. Wouldn’t start again called OnStar to tow again to dealer. Same experience as last time. Got it back and now won’t start again and will need to be towed again. I drive 150 miles a day for work. I have less than 2k miles in 3 months because always down. Any help on this matter would be great. My local dealer won’t give me a loaner car either as I didn’t purchase the car there so kinda hate renting a car


So sorry to hear this, but sadly it is all too typical poor service with dealerships these days, and it's not just a problem with GM... but yes, you need to be getting in touch with GM customer care, you can contact GM via FaceBook, any number of ways, but do NOT let the contact with your crappy dealership be your only means of getting this corrected. Some dealerships are horrible, and frankly GM should be shutting them down, but that is a long story. If the dealership cared to, they could get GM to authorize a rental/loaner car, the garbage they are telling you is just that, and it should not matter in any way shape or form that you did not buy the car from them, that is total crap, as all warranty work is covered and paid for by GM, and authorized by GM. OH, and when you do get in touch with GM, do not hesitate to inform them of what that dealership is telling you, and ask for rental cost reimbursement. If a warranty issue causes loss of use of the car for more than a day, a loaner should always be provided at no cost to you. Also, if they don't fix this after 4 tries, same issue, or a number of days in shop, (I think 30), the federal lemon law applies, and be sure to know about that, or your state lemon law, when you start telling GM about that, they will be more interested in getting your car fixed. I had a GM buyback on a lemon once, there are lawyers that will do this for no cost to you and charge GM, if you need to go there, that option is always out there.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it just no start? Or other electricals.

Don't know if it applies to 18 models. Or your problem. But there's a recall on the receiver. 

That thing that communicates with the fob.

Might be one thing to look in to.


----------



## Sloverado (Aug 14, 2019)

Everything else works fine just no start/crank.


----------

